# Kosten einer WM



## carp gear (13. August 2014)

Moin moin Leute, ich weiß nicht ob ich hier im richtigen Bereich für meine Frage gelandet bin, aber da ich in diesem Unterforum immer über unseren Bundesverband mitlese, stelle ich meine Frage mal einfach hier! 

Wenn unser Bundesverband die Nationalmannschaft wie dieses Jahr zur Feeder WM nach Irland schickt, wie viel kostet sowas eigentlich? Ich habe mich das schon oft gefragt, denn es sind ja die Gelder von den Anglern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2014)

*AW: Kosten einer WM*

Gute Frage - wirst aber keine Antwort kriegen vom DAFV.

Angeblich hat der DAFV nichts bezahlt ausser den Beiträgen für die CIPS und über den DAFV musste ja auch die Meldung der Wettangler/Mannschaften laufen.

Ob die weiteren Kosten dann nur über die Teilnehmer abgerechnet wurde, dazu evtl. wieder Treuhand- oder Anderkonten verwendet wurden, ob es Sponsoren gab, über welche Konten dann deren Gelder geflossen sind, ob da über weitere Quellen finanziert wurde:
Nichts bekannt, keine Auskunft zu bekommen, Schweigen im Walde..

Das Gleiche gilt natürlich jeweils auch für EM, 6-Nationen-Angeln, 3-Nationen-Angeln, Jugend-WM, WM Senioren und Handicap, etc., wo überall Wettangelmannschaften vom oder über den DAFV am Start waren..

Bzw. ich habe nur nicht näher verifizierte Informationen, die ich daher (noch) nicht veröffentlichen kann..


----------



## carp gear (13. August 2014)

*AW: Kosten einer WM*

Hmm, das ist echt schade, dass dir darüber keine Zahlen bekannt sind. Ich würde ja denken das es sich bei den vielen Veranstaltungen im Kalenderjahr sicher um eine Summe im 5-stelligen Bereich handelt. 

Was kostet denn alleine der Beitrag für die CIPS? Der ist bekannt oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2014)

*AW: Kosten einer WM*

Das ist nicht so viel als reiner Beitrag (soweit ich weiss, irgendwas um die 3.000 Euro).

Aber die Startgebühren sind immer relativ hoch für die Wettangler.

Eigentlich müsste die auch der Verband bezahlen.

Was er aber wohl nicht hat (bzw. nach meinem Wissen sind nur bei der EM in Belgien die Startgebühren nicht über die Teilnehmer gelaufen).

Ob und wer da letztlich die Startgebühren über welche Konten und Wege bezahlt hat, ob da - wenn ja von wem - über welche Konten evtl. gesponsert wurde?

Wirst Du auch keine Auskunft kriegen vom Verband..


----------



## carp gear (13. August 2014)

*AW: Kosten einer WM*

Die Frage ist ja jetzt dann, warum gibt der Verband keine Auskünfte, aber über die Mauschelein berichtest du ja in anderen Bereichen.  Wobe ich mich gerade echt Frage, ob sie es dir oder uns den Anglern nicht sagen, weil wir dazu nicht berechtigt sind. Meiner Meinung nach sind wir das aber, da wir ja den Beitrag bezahlen und damit deren Gehalt. Naja was solls, das ist ein anderes Thema!


----------



## Gardenfly (13. August 2014)

*AW: Kosten einer WM*

Ich kenne einige die bei vergangenen Veranstaltungen nicht teilnehmen konnten, weil den einfach das Geld fehlte-bis auf das Startgeld wird alles alleine Getragen-ohne ein wenig Sponsoring nicht machbar.
Wenn jetzt kommt der Verband müsste zahlen-wetten das dann kommt der Verband verschleudert Geld für nur 5 Personen....


----------



## racoon (13. August 2014)

*AW: Kosten einer WM*

Die Start-/Teilnahmegebühr wird in der Regel vom Verband getragen, die ist allerdings der kleinste Brocken vom Kuchen.

Die anderen Kosten, die entstehen sind von den Teilnehmern zu finanzieren. Hierfür springen allerdings meist Sponsoren ein, die die Teilnehmer mit Futter, Ködern und Hardware unterstützen. Fahrt- und Unterbringungskosten bleiben an den Teilnehmern hängen, außer sie werden durch Personen aus dem Hintergrund getragen. Meistens gibt es von den Angelvereinen denen die Teilnehmer angehören einen kleinen Obulus.

Glücklich kann sich schätzen, wer bei einem solchen Event mit einer roten 0 rauskommt.


----------



## carp gear (13. August 2014)

*AW: Kosten einer WM*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Ich kenne einige die bei vergangenen Veranstaltungen nicht teilnehmen konnten, weil den einfach das Geld fehlte-bis auf das Startgeld wird alles alleine Getragen-ohne ein wenig Sponsoring nicht machbar.
> Wenn jetzt kommt der Verband müsste zahlen-wetten das dann kommt der Verband verschleudert Geld für nur 5 Personen....


 
Ich würde es richtig finden, wenn die Teilnehmer es selber zahlen müssen. Sie wollen daran teilnehmen, also müssen sie auch zahlen. Die Variante würde ich begrüßen.


----------



## Gardenfly (13. August 2014)

*AW: Kosten einer WM*



carp gear schrieb:


> Ich würde es richtig finden, wenn die Teilnehmer es selber zahlen müssen. Sie wollen daran teilnehmen, also müssen sie auch zahlen. Die Variante würde ich begrüßen.



Klar und Jogi und seine Truppe haben die WM auch selber bezahlt? -die wollen ja auch teilnehmen?!


----------



## vermesser (13. August 2014)

*AW: Kosten einer WM*

Was das für eine Logik?? Die vertreten Deutschland bei einer Weltmeisterschaft und sollen selber zahlen?? Ja nee, is klar...

SOWAS sollte der Verband grade zahlen, ist doch bei anderen Sportarten auch so...


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. August 2014)

*AW: Kosten einer WM*

Ich glaub die Ausrichter der Fussball WM verdienen durch Sponsoren und Eintritt genug. Von den Angel WM's nehmen selbst interessierte Angler nur Randnotiz. Von daher ist der Vergleich völlig unpassend.

Wenn nicht genug Interesse da ist, dann muss man solche Spässchen halt selber bezahen. Sonst mach ich mit ein paar Freunden auch "WM" und lass das vom Verband bezahlen.


----------



## Knispel (13. August 2014)

*AW: Kosten einer WM*



vermesser schrieb:


> Was das für eine Logik?? Die vertreten Deutschland bei einer Weltmeisterschaft und sollen selber zahlen?? Ja nee, is klar...
> 
> SOWAS sollte der Verband grade zahlen, ist doch bei anderen Sportarten auch so...



Laut Verband gibt es keine Vertretung Deutschlands bei Wettfischen, da wird alles totgeschwiegen .....


----------



## carp gear (13. August 2014)

*AW: Kosten einer WM*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Klar und Jogi und seine Truppe haben die WM auch selber bezahlt? -die wollen ja auch teilnehmen?!


 
An dieses Beispiel habe ich auch gedacht als ich meinen Text verfasst habe, nur kann man das nicht vergleichen. Meine Meinung! Ich zahle Geld für Fischbesatz, saubere Gewässer und solche Sachen und nicht damit sich jemand Weltmeister schmücken darf!


----------



## vermesser (13. August 2014)

*AW: Kosten einer WM*

Ähm...ähm...was ist das für eine engstirnige Sicht? Jeder Fußballer im Verein zahlt indirekt für Jogi und seine Jungs...


----------



## racoon (13. August 2014)

*AW: Kosten einer WM*

Falls Du in einem Fußballverein aktiv bist, dann gibt es auch eine Verbandsabgabe. Diese ist normalerweise im Jahresbeitrag für den Verein enthalten. Eigentlich sollte sie in die Jugendförderung des Verbandes fließen und nicht an Jogi und seine Truppe.

Allerdings werden hier Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen, da es sich beim DFB um ein gut aufgestelltes Wirtschaftsunternehmen handelt und bei den Angelverbänden eher um regional und überregional aufgestellte Vetternwirtschaftstruppen.

Ich würde auch dafür plädieren, dass die Kosten der WM-Teilnehmer durch den Verband gedeckt sind, allerdings gibt es ja offiziell gar keine Nationalmannschaft.

Edit: Da war der Vermesser schneller


----------



## carp gear (13. August 2014)

*AW: Kosten einer WM*

Die Nationalmannschaft nimmt aber auch genug durch Sponsorengelder während der WM ein. Sie kriegen zwar viel zu viel nach meiner Meinung, aber die Kosten werden ja gedeckt und der DFB macht trotzdem noch Gewinn. Das sieht dann beim Angeln schon anders aus. Aber wollen wir mal net Streiten wie das Geld am besten ausgegeben werden soll. Da hat jeder seine Meinung und das ist gut so. Ich würde nur gerne wissen was sowas kostet!


----------



## Gardenfly (13. August 2014)

*AW: Kosten einer WM*



carp gear schrieb:


> Ich würde nur gerne wissen was sowas kostet!



Futter,Köder ,Geräte,Kleinteile,Hotel-auch für die Trainingstage ca 1 Woche + Reisekosten(+ca 100 Kg Gerät) und gerne werden die Deutschen in den teureren Hotels am Ort zwangsgebucht . Also Preise wie ein guter Individual-Urlaub


----------



## Dunraven (14. August 2014)

*AW: Kosten einer WM*



carp gear schrieb:


> An dieses Beispiel habe ich auch gedacht als ich meinen Text verfasst habe, nur kann man das nicht vergleichen. Meine Meinung! Ich zahle Geld für Fischbesatz, saubere Gewässer und solche Sachen und nicht damit sich jemand Weltmeister schmücken darf!



Du zahlst ja nicht für die WM Teilnahme.
DU zahlst überhaupt gar nichts an den Bundesverband, denn in dem kannst Du kein direktes Mitglied sein. Das können nur LV und Spezialverbände, und die sind daher auch die einzigen die Geld an den BV zahlen.

Und Du zahlst auch nicht Geld für Fischbesatz, saubere Gewässer und solche Sachen, sondern dafür das Du in den Vereinsgewässern angeln darfst. Denn wenn Du das nicht dürftest, dann würdest Du vermutlich auch nicht mehr zahlen, oder? |supergri

Mal davon abgesehen finanziert der Verband doch scheinbar beim Casting eine ganze Menge der WM Kosten, von den Organisationskosten mal abgesehen, und das interessiert wirklich kaum einen. Die DVDs von den Angel WMs hingegen verkaufen sich durchaus, und die großen Zeitschriften berichten darüber. Beim Casting finde ich Berichte nur auf den Verbands Seiten.

Außerdem haben die Teilnehmer an der Sichtung schon jeder ne nette Summe (meine 100 Euro) gezahlt um damit eine gewisse finanzielle Grundlage zu haben für diejenigen die dann am Ende teilnehmen. Und natürlich gibt es eine offizielle Nationalmannschaft, denn sonst könnten die nicht starten. Das geht nur über den Bundesverband. 


Was die WM nun am Ende genau jedem Teilnehmer kostet kommt darauf an wo sie stattfindet. Für den Flug nach Süd Afrika mussten die Teilnehmer sicher mehr zahlen als wie für die Anreise nach Holland. Und am Ende hat das Referat Angeln ja ein Budget mit dem es arbeiten kann, und in dem Rahmen kann es dann eben auch über sein Geld verfügen. Und wenn die dann mal etwas mehr davon in die WM buttern, dann müssen sie bei der Sichtung oder beim IAM halt etwas weniger ausgeben. 

Dadurch wirst Du wohl keine genaue Summe herausfinden können.

Aber hier http://www.lsfv-nds.de/images/Artik...rlagen/DAV-Jahresabschluss_zum_31.12.2011.pdf
sieht man was der DAV bezahlt hat. Beim Sport Bereich hatten sie knapp 110.000 Euro Minus und die Förderung WM Damen waren 5000 Euro in 2010, und 0 Euro in 2011.

Zum Vergleich wie klein das ist, beim VDSF (die ja nicht an WM/EM teilnehmen konnten) finden sich im Jahresabschluß 2011 solche Posten wie Bestand Ehrenzeichen 17.251,66 Euro oder Anz. Grüne Woche Berlin 36.807,86 Euro. 

Und nicht zu vergessen, wir reden hier vom Kern des Verbandes, das Sportfischen. Wir reden vom Verband deutscher Sportfischer, der ja wegen der Fusion nur den Namen geändert hat. Da sollte das Sportfischen normal ganz weit oben stehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Kosten einer WM*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Außerdem haben die Teilnehmer an der Sichtung schon jeder ne nette Summe (meine 100 Euro) gezahlt um damit eine gewisse finanzielle Grundlage zu haben für diejenigen die dann am Ende teilnehmen.


Auf welchen Konten lief das denn???


----------



## Tino34 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Kosten einer WM*



carp gear schrieb:


> Ich würde es richtig finden, wenn die Teilnehmer es selber zahlen müssen. Sie wollen daran teilnehmen, also müssen sie auch zahlen. Die Variante würde ich begrüßen.


 
 #q#q#q |krach:#q#q#q

 Ist bei mir schon ein paar Jahre (18!) her, aber ich habe (im Juniorenbereich) trotz Sponsoren immer aus eigener Tasche Anteilig Anreise und Übernachtungskosten bezahlen müssen!!! Nationale Ebene sogar komplett aus eigener Tasche!! International gab's dank ehrenwerter Menschen die sich kümmern um Kleinstbeträge, Fahrzeuge, Unterkünfte und Verpflegungen. DAS ist nicht mit Geld zu bezahlen!!! Hier nochmal mein Dank an Herry Panno!!!

 Ganz zu Schweigen von den Nebenkosten, die ein solches Event wie EM + WM mit sich bringen.

 Hast du eigentlich nur den Hauch einer Ahnung davon???

 Im Herrenbereich ist die Unterstützung durch die Hauptsponsoren wesentlich "besser"! Aber selbst hier nehmen die Frauen und Herren etliches auf sich um Deutschland bei einer EM + WM zu vertreten! Da bleibt nicht mehr allzu viel Zeit neben Beruf für Privates! Und glaub mir selbst die greifen tief in die Tasche und das dafür Teilnehmer einer EM oder WM zu sein und um Deutschland würdig zu vertreten!


----------



## carp gear (14. August 2014)

*AW: Kosten einer WM*

Wer daran teilnehmen will, wird von niemanden dazu gezwungen. Man will daran teilnehmen, also braucht man sich auch nicht zu beschweren. Aber darum geht es mir hier nicht ok, OK!?!!?! Mir ging es um die Kosten, alles andere soll jeder selbst entscheiden, was er mit seinem Geld und seiner Freizeit macht. Das ist mir vollkommen egal.


----------



## Tino34 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Kosten einer WM*



carp gear schrieb:


> Wer daran teilnehmen will, wird von niemanden dazu gezwungen. Man will daran teilnehmen, also braucht man sich auch nicht zu beschweren. Aber darum geht es mir hier nicht ok, OK!?!!?! Mir ging es um die Kosten, alles andere soll jeder selbst entscheiden, was er mit seinem Geld und seiner Freizeit macht. Das ist mir vollkommen egal.




 Ich habe mich nicht beschwert, ich habe gerne in mein Hobby investiert! Aber deinen Art hier einfach drüber wegzubügeln!?!?! Deine Meinung, OK! Ich wollte nur dazu beitragen, was die Teilnehmer letztendlich selber aufbringen und aus eigener Tasche locker viele viele Hundert Euro reinstecken, nur für die EM + WM, ganz zu schweigen von den Euros die investiert werden um überhaupt im Kader zu sein! 

 Komisch ist nur die Aufregung , was bezahlt der Verband. 

 Zum Vergleich Fußball, letzte WM, ja die Jungs sind Weltmeister, wer bezahlt denn hier die Vorbereitungen, Hotel und Flug und nicht zu vergessen die üppigen Prämien!!!


----------



## carp gear (14. August 2014)

*AW: Kosten einer WM*

Das beschweren war jetzt auch nicht auf dich bezogen! ;-) Sorry, dass es so rüber gekommen ist. Ich sehe es halt auch nur so, dass wenn ich daran teilnehmen will, dann kann man ruhig selbst auch was bezahlen. Wenn ich zu regionalen Veranstaltungen fahre, dann zahle ich es auch selber und ich finde das vollkommen ok. Ich will es, also zahle ich es gerne!  Das ist zwar net so viel, aber jeder der hoch hinaus will, muss auch mal etwas mehr zahlen.  Und ich glaube die Jungs machen es gerne, denn sonst würden sie es nicht tun! 

Wie viel hat es dich denn damals so im Schnitt gekostet?


----------



## Tomasz (14. August 2014)

*AW: Kosten einer WM*



Tino34 schrieb:


> ...Und glaub mir selbst die greifen tief in die Tasche und das dafür *Teilnehmer einer EM oder WM zu sein und um Deutschland würdig zu vertreten*!



Genau hier liegt doch aber der Knackpunkt. Fußball ist massentauglich und regeneriert sich über die Werbeeinnahmen, Bildrechte usw. weitestgehend selbst. Klar bezahlt am Ende auch das Vereinsmitglied eines Ortssportvereins das ganze mit einem geringen Anteil mit. Aber es profitiert auch vom Fußballverband und dessen Möglichkeiten und Förderungen. Am Ende sitzt die Ortsgruppe vor dem Ferseher und fiebert vielleicht sogar mit der Nationalmanschaft mit.
Beim Angeln dagegen? Wie soll denn hier Deutschland würdig vertreten werden und warum? Wen in Deutschland interessiert das? Das Schlimmste aber ist, dass selbst der Bundesverband nichts, aber auch garnichts für die Teams an den Meisterschaften tut. Denen scheinen die Wettangler eher peinlich. Auf der Webeseite des BV keine Infos, keine Ehrungen, einfach nichts? So gesehen vertreten die Angler bei den Meisterschaften schlicht nur sich selbst und nicht den BV und schon garnicht Deutschland, das von alldem nichts mitbekommt. Nicht mitbekommt auch weil der BV, Angeln nicht für förderwürdig hält. Statt Interesse am Angeln und meinetwegen auch an Meisterschaften zu wecken, weckt der BV Interesse am Naturschutz?
Wenn die "Profis" hier ein Problem sehen, müssen sie das mit den für Sie Zuständigen im BV klären und nicht vom Opa Kalle verlangen dass der zwar selbst noch mit der Bambusrute angelt, den Profis aber ihre Ausrüstung und die Reisen finanziert. Opa Kalle hat da nämlich garnichts von. Der will mal weg zu Hause und wenn es abends mal eine Karpfen gibt, hat er alles richtig gemacht. Wenn die "Profis" da auf fingerlange Uckelei stippen um eine vordere Platzierung zu erreichen, kann Opa Kalle doch nur den Kopf schütteln.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tino34 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Kosten einer WM*

In den Ländern ist Angeln auch Massentauglich:
 England, Portugal, Italien und Ungarn.
 Live im TV!

 Da steht der Verband und die Öffentlichkeit dahinter, oder warum finden in Deutschland keine EM's und WM's statt!?!?!

 Hier erwarte ich eigentlich mehr vom Dachverband!!!


----------



## gründler (14. August 2014)

*AW: Kosten einer WM*

http://www.blinker.de/medien/pro-und-kontra/archiv/index.php?archiv_id=5736


----------



## Tomasz (14. August 2014)

*AW: Kosten einer WM*



Tino34 schrieb:


> In den Ländern ist Angeln auch Massentauglich:
> England, Portugal, Italien und Ungarn.
> Live im TV!
> 
> ...



Sage ich doch. Da stimme ich Dir voll zu. Aber solange das nicht der Fall ist, kann man der Basis in den Vereinen nur schwer vermitteln, warum sie Wettkampfangler mitfinanzieren soll, von denen kaum einer weiß und die vom eigenen Verband, der sie zu den Wettkämpfen schickt nicht in der Öffentlichkeit gewürdigt und gepusht werden. Noch dazu, dass diese "Wettkämpfe" nach Lesart Einiger im AB die Gemeinnützigkeit von Verbänden und Vereinen gefährden könnte. Da wird es um so absurder zu verlangen, dass die Basis das alles auch noch finanzieren zu sollen. Auch hier ist der Verband gefragt für Rechtssicherheit zu sorgen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tino34 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Kosten einer WM*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Sage ich doch. Da stimme ich Dir voll zu. Aber solange das nicht der Fall ist, kann man der Basis in den Vereinen nur schwer vermitteln, warum sie Wettkampfangler mitfinanzieren soll, von denen kaum einer weiß und die vom eigenen Verband, der sie zu den Wettkämpfen schickt nicht in der Öffentlichkeit gewürdigt und gepusht werden. Noch dazu, dass diese "Wettkämpfe" nach Lesart Einiger im AB die Gemeinnützigkeit von Verbänden und Vereinen gefährden könnte. Da wird es um so absurder zu verlangen, dass die Basis das alles auch noch finanzieren zu sollen. *Auch hier ist der Verband gefragt für Rechtssicherheit zu sorgen.*
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz


 
 #6 |good: #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Kosten einer WM*

Zurück zu den Fakten laut der Frage des TE:
Kosten Mitgliedschaft CIPS für den DAFV so ca. 3.000 Euro
Startgebühr an Cips für 1 Veranstaltung/Mannschaft um die 1.400 Euro

Dazu Kosten für Training, Reise, Unterkunft, Material, Stab, Köder etc..




Dunraven schrieb:


> Außerdem haben die Teilnehmer an der Sichtung schon jeder ne nette Summe (meine 100 Euro) gezahlt um damit eine gewisse finanzielle Grundlage zu haben für diejenigen die dann am Ende teilnehmen.



2013 unter Regie des DAFV war das wohl auch so..

Diese überhöhte Teilnahmegebühr bei den Qualis/Sichtungen Stipper etc. (laut Finanzbehörden sollten es max. 10 - 20 % über Tageskartenpreis sein, um nicht von ihnen als Wettangeln angesehen zu werden) lief nach unseren Recherchen auch über das dem DAFV zu zurechnende Leipziger Treuhandkonto laut Ausschreibung.

Umso erstaunlicher, wenn es dann so wäre wie hier teilweise geschrieben (und auch laut unseren Recherchen), dass dann die Teilnehmer an den WM (Feeder, Jugend, Handicap/Senioren etc.)  trotzdem die Teilnahmegebühr selber zahlen mussten.

Da stellt sich dann schon die Frage, wo das Geld von diesem Treuhandkonto, dass ja angeblich für die WMs geplant war, abgeblieben sein kann.

Ob sich das dann der ewig klamme DAFV einfach eingesackt hat??

Oder wer auch immer sonst noch Zugriff auf das Konto hatte..???


----------



## Knispel (14. August 2014)

*AW: Kosten einer WM*

Es könnte auch von einer dritten Person an die Teilnehmer zurückerstattet werden - was ich aber nicht glaube, denn das wären ja schon fast kriminelle Energien ....


----------



## Dunraven (17. August 2014)

*AW: Kosten einer WM*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zurück zu den Fakten laut der Frage des TE:
> Kosten Mitgliedschaft CIPS für den DAFV so ca. 3.000 Euro



Die wird der DSAV denen sicher gerne abnehmen. 

EDIT: Und wenn nicht wird sich da sicher ein Verband gründen lassen. ;-)


----------

